# [HOWTO] -  Setup DHCPD (Server) on Mac OS X (Workstation)



## kilowatt (Mar 1, 2002)

Ok, this is for those of you who want to set up a DHCP server to allow other computers to grab ip and dns information off of your computer. This is especially useful if you have a small private network and wish to automate the addition of other computers.

For this howto, basic terminal skills and admin-level access are required. Its not hard, don't worry 

BTW, if you allready have a dhcp server on the network, turn it off first 

First, go to the official DHCP web page and have a look around:
http://isc.org/products/DHCP/
here's the source code - download it by control-clicking the link and selecting 'save as...'
ftp://ftp.isc.org/isc/dhcp/dhcp-latest.tar.gz
Now, logged in as an admin-level user, open the Terminal (located in /Applications/Utilities)
type the following commands:

```
cd /path/to/the/file/you/downloaded
tar -zxvf dhcp-latest.tar.gz
cd dhcp-3.0
./configure
make
[i]get food or something - takes about 3 mins to compile - oh btw, when prompted for a password, enter [b]your[/b] password[/i]
cd work.darwin
cd server
sudo make install
cd ../common
sudo make install
cd ../dhcpctl
sudo make install
cd ../opamip
sudo make install
```
thats it! now you have the binaries for the server, as well as some dhcp-tweaking utilities installed. If you're nuts, you can simply:

```
sudo make install
```
in the dhcp-3.0 directory - but be warned - you are replacing existing Mac OS X dhcp client files as well, and I don't recommend this. (If you do this, and it works though, please post, I'm sure many would like to update their dhcp clients too).

Now, we have to configure the server. Still to go is making it startup on startup 

cd into /etc
*cd /etc*
ok, now type *sudo pico dhcpd.conf*
This is the dhcpd configuration file (duh). 
Here is a URL I found extremely helpful at this point: http://www.linux-mag.com/2000-04/networknirvana_03.html
the next page in the url is also helpful.

For the impatient, here is a copy of my /etc/dhcpd.conf file - just paste it into pico.

```
## /etc/dhcpd.conf file
## compiled by the infamous super-hacker unix guru kilowatt from macosx.com (you need this in the file for things to work :p )
option domain-name-servers 192.168.1.140;
ddns-update-style ad-hoc;
subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

range 192.168.1.150 192.168.1.200;
default-lease-time 300000;
max-lease-time 350000;
option routers 192.168.1.1;              
}
```
if you're in pico like me (vi sucks btw) press control-o, then hit return to save the file.

ok, now before we start the dhcpd, we need to touch up a fake database file so that dhcpd will think its been ran before. I think its rather stupid that we have to do this, and there's probably a way around it, but for now, whatever 


```
sudo touch /var/db/dhcpd.leases
```

okey dokey, now we're set. Here's how you start the server:
sudo dhcpd &

more to follow on starting it automatically and netinfo integration.


----------



## kilowatt (Mar 1, 2002)

updates:

1) every /etc/dhcpd.conf file on the internet is wrong - type mine *exactly* as it appears caus dhcpd is very picky apparently. Especially important is the semi-colin

2) To start the dhcpd server on an interface other than your default gateway (which is highly desireable on dual-interface configurations used as an internet gateway), start dhcpd like this:

```
sudo dhcpd en1
```
see *ifconfig -a* for a list of interfaces.

3) the man page for dhcpd (*man dhcpd*) is wonderful. Stop by there before you search yahoo or google.

enjoy the dhcp server, please ask if you have any questions.

Oh, and btw, adjust the config file to your preferences - if you don't have a dns server at 192.168.1.140, for example, don't say you have one (but put your isp's dns server there).


----------



## kilowatt (Mar 1, 2002)

ok, ate some food, read some of 'An AIX Companion" (circa 1994 written by David L. Cohn), banged my head against the wall, read some more, and came up with a macintosh startup script. Pretty cool, huh?


ok, so here's what to do:
in the terminal as an admin-level user:

```
cd /Library
mkdir StartupItems
[i]skip that step if its allready there - check by typing ls[/i]
sudo chown root:admin StartupItems
[i]if you trust all your wheel (admin) users to be smart people, you can leave it owned to wheel (the default)[/i]
```
ok now download my file 
and move it and unstuff:

```
sudo mv ~/Downloads/dhcpd-startup.zip .
sudo unzip dhcpd-startup.zip
sudo rm dhcpd-startup.zip
```
thats it!

it should create a directory called 'dhcpd'. Poke around in it to see how it works.

If you want, you can do this in /System/Library/StartupItems, but apple requests that you put it in /Library so that it isn't confused with apple's startup stuff.

Thanks to Yoshi, IckyShuff, twyg and Julian for putting up with me and supporting this in #macintosh - without them this would not be here.


btw, admin, can you allow us to post .tar.gz files? I had to learn how to use the 'zip' command (which was incredibly hard) and I had to figure out that zip -x doesn't unzip  only unzip does


----------



## natethelen (Mar 13, 2002)

Your ZIP file is empty.  Can you post another file that works (or maybe copy th source into the message)

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## kilowatt (Mar 16, 2002)

yeah, I'll post one later on tonight!

probably has to do with the thread being moved from UNIX discussion to the Archive.


----------



## kilowatt (Mar 16, 2002)

_File no longer available_

download the file (use the 'save link as...' thing, don't just click it, we don't want Stuffit Expander doing anything).

now, in the terminal:

```
cd /Library/StartupItems
cp ~/Desktop/dhcpd-startup.tar.gz .
tar -xzvf dhcpd-startup.tar.gz
rm dhcpd-startup.tar.gz
```
thats it!

enjoy


----------



## doemel (Oct 4, 2002)

I have tried to install the latest version (3.0p1) on the latest OS X release (10.2.1) and all I get is error messages. When I enter _./configure_ I get the following list of error messages:

Making links in common
ln: raw.c: No such file or directory
ln: parse.c: No such file or directory
ln: nit.c: No such file or directory
ln: icmp.c: No such file or directory
ln: dispatch.c: No such file or directory
ln: conflex.c: No such file or directory
ln: upf.c: No such file or directory
ln: bpf.c: No such file or directory
ln: socket.c: No such file or directory
ln: lpf.c: No such file or directory
[... I have cut some lines that are similar to these...]
ln: discover.c: No such file or directory
ln: comapi.c: No such file or directory
ln: dhcp-options.5: No such file or directory
ln: dhcp-eval.5: No such file or directory
make[2]: *** [links] Error 1
make[1]: *** [links] Error 1
make: *** [links] Error 2


Amd when, after that, I try to _make_ I get the following:

Making all in common
make[2]: *** No rule to make target `raw.o', needed by `libdhcp.a'.  Stop.
make[1]: *** [all] Error 1
make: *** [all] Error 2


Can anyone help me with this and/or update the instructions for 10.2.1 and the latest release of DHCP?

Dominik Schmid


----------



## kilowatt (Oct 6, 2002)

Do you have the developer tools installed (the latest ones?). You'll need those.


----------



## bing (Nov 18, 2002)

Just a note with starting the server, you might need to mention the network adapter to listen on

something like -

dhcpd & ne0


----------



## jakerollo (Dec 5, 2002)

When i try to start the dhcpd (sudo dhcpd en1) i am told that "No subnet declaration for en1 (my ip)". 

What could this mean and how do i fix it?


----------



## jakerollo (Dec 6, 2002)

Problem solved.

But a new one has just entered the door. 

The startup script does not seem work properly for me. It is not a problem starting the script manually but even though it tries (i can see that on the startup screen) it is not started successfully.

I do not know where to begin looking for the reason to this problem so maybe someone could guide me here?


----------



## bing (Jan 4, 2003)

For the subnet problem check that the subnet declared is consistent with your IP address. 

Also make sure there is a network attatched to the ethernet port, my ibook's network port doestn become active uinless its pluged in, thus the DHCP server cant start if the network port is not active.


----------



## mmpete (Mar 8, 2005)

doemel said:
			
		

> I have tried to install the latest version (3.0p1) on the latest OS X release (10.2.1) and all I get is error messages. When I enter _./configure_ I get the following list of error messages:
> 
> Making links in common
> ln: raw.c: No such file or directory
> ...



I had exactly the same problem with installation - the path to the directory I was trying to compile DHCP in had spaces. The easiest way around this is to try creating a symbolic link with spaces replaced by some other character - eg:

>pwd
/Rootdir/lots of spaces/dhcp-3.0.2
>cd /Rootdir
>ln -s "lots of spaces" lots_of_spaces
>cd lots_of_spaces/dhcp-3.0.2
>pwd
/Rootdir/lots_of_spaces/dhcp-3.0.2

Then run ./configure again, and it should all work!

HTH,
Alastair


----------



## chrispy987 (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks to kilowatt for getting me started on this.  My solution is pretty barbones, but it works for me.


1. Download the DHCP code from http://www.isc.org/.

2. Expand the package.  I used /sbin as the directory.   
    sudo tar xcvf dhcp-X.XX

3. Change in to the new directory.  

4. Build and install the package.
    sudo ./configure
    sudo make
    sudo make install

5. Add dhcp.plist to /System/Library/LaunchDaemons

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple Computer//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
	<key>Label</key>
	<string>org.isc.dhcpd</string>
	<key>OnDemand</key>
	<false/>
	<key>ProgramArguments</key>
	<array>
		<string>/usr/sbin/dhcpd</string>
	</array>
	<key>RunAtLoad</key>
	<true/>
	<key>UserName</key>
	<string>root</string>
</dict>
</plist>
```
This is configured to launch on start up.

6. Configure dhcpd.conf
    Here's a verison of what I used: Sample 1 
	
	



```
## /etc/dhcpd.conf file 
## compiled by the infamous super-hacker unix guru kilowatt from macosx.com (you need this in the file for things to work :p )
## tweaked for fixed addresses by Chrispy.


option domain-name "Your_domain.com";
option domain-name-servers 66.66.77.88, 66.66.77.89;

##Check ddns?
ddns-update-style ad-hoc;


Authoritative;

##define the Subnet to be served.

subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

##Define the DHCP address range to be served.

range 192.168.1.50 192.168.1.90;
default-lease-time 300000;
max-lease-time 350000;
option routers 192.168.1.1; 
}


## Fixed IP addresses the name isn't too important.  Just match the MAC address (hardware ethernet) the fixed-address to use.  Watch the semicolons.
host comp1 {
  hardware ethernet 00:11:22:33:44:55;
  fixed-address 192.168.1.2;
}

host comp2 {
  hardware ethernet 00:aa:bb:cc:dd:ee;
  fixed-address 192.168.1.3;
}

host comp3 {
  hardware ethernet 00:ee:dd:cc:bb:aa;
  fixed-address 192.168.1.4;
}

host router {
  hardware ethernet 00:aa:11:bb:22:cc;
  fixed-address 192.168.1.1;
}
```
 

Now dhcp should be availalbe using the service command, and you should be able to start and stop it normally.  It should also launch at start up.  If you want to turn it off, just edit the .plist.


----------



## scruffy (Jun 17, 2006)

There's also the option of using bootpd, which is included in OS X.  Did you find a deficiency in bootpd where ISC's dhcpd was better?

If not, would a howto on setting up dhcp services with bootpd be helpful?


----------



## mlawson66 (Aug 7, 2006)

So, I'm trying to share my internet connection via the built in wireless connection on my powerbook. A couple people with Linux laptops have tried to connect, but only people with macs have met with success. It appears that DHCP requests aren't being answered. So, I tried the steps detailed in this thread, but dhcpd can not bind to the interface... 

<snip>
frisbee:/etc root# dhcpd en1
Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server V3.0.4
Copyright 2004-2006 Internet Systems Consortium.
All rights reserved.
For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
Wrote 0 leases to leases file.
Listening on BPF/en1/00:0a:95:f4:fa:fe/10.0.2/24
Sending on   BPF/en1/00:0a:95:f4:fa:fe/10.0.2/24
Can't bind to dhcp address: Address already in use
Please make sure there is no other dhcp server
running and that there's no entry for dhcp or
bootp in /etc/inetd.conf.   Also make sure you
are not running HP JetAdmin software, which
includes a bootp server.                                     
</snip>


Any ideas on how to get this thing to hand out DHCP over the wireless connection?

OS X 10.4.7, 15" Aluminum Powerbook 1.25 GHz.



chrispy987 said:


> Thanks to kilowatt for getting me started on this.  My solution is pretty barbones, but it works for me.
> 
> 
> 1. Download the DHCP code from http://www.isc.org/.
> ...


----------



## picosucks (Jul 7, 2010)

kilowatt said:


> ok, now type *sudo pico dhcpd.conf*
> 
> if you're in pico like me (vi sucks btw) press control-o, then hit return to save the file.



I hope in the last 8 years you've managed to realize that not only is editing config files with pico a noob mistake..     bashing vi in the same post is even worse.


----------



## doemel (Jul 7, 2010)

picosucks said:


> I hope in the last 8 years you've managed to realize that not only is editing config files with pico a noob mistake..     bashing vi in the same post is even worse.



no, vi does suck and this has nothing to do with n00b. it's just 1337 or wanna be 1337 brag-a-thon-ware that makes any UI designer wanna kill your kitten.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 7, 2010)

I believe that's why they came out with vim, or "vi improved."

BTW, nano schools all you n00b's text editors several times over.


----------



## doemel (Jul 7, 2010)

vim? just the same tired old fart in slighly newer clothing.

i'll take nano, pico over any vi variant anyday. what you think you'll get is what you'll get. not what you think you'll get will 
a) destroy your text
b) quit with unsaved changes
c) overwrite your precious default config with garbage that you accidently entered yourself


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 7, 2010)

True dat.

Actually, my favorite is Notepad.  Nice, clean, simple, and I loves me some carriage return + linefeeds.  It's like doubling the chances that a new line will actually be on a new line!


----------



## kilowatt (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey, actually...

I use vi almost exclusively now. I haven't used pico in years. This thread cracks me up, because it's the first result on google for "dhcpd macosx". 

But it's still a good thread I think. 

I first got to know vi when I had an older SGI computer and used a serial port terminal to log in. Since I hadn't properly configured the terminal yet, none of the fancy keys worked (arrow keys in particular). So it was time to try vi. Got kinda into it, realized the power it had, and never looked back. 

There's a great book on vi that will tell you how to do everything from intelligent c-coding to split frame windows: http://oreilly.com/catalog/9781565924260
"Learning the vi Editor". Highly recommend it. 

Anyway, enjoy the thread!


----------



## magaretz (Oct 26, 2015)

The startup script does not seem work properly for me. It is not a problem starting the script manually but even though it tries (i can see that on the startup screen) it is not started successfully.


----------

